

Twisting Words to Make ‘Sharing’ Apps Seem Selfless - foolrush
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/09/technology/twisting-words-to-make-sharing-apps-seem-selfless.html

======
a3n
From the beginning, "the sharing economy" seemed a cynical phrase to me.

About all I know about it is uber and abb. People seem to like it, but nothing
is "shared," money changes hands. What is most obvious to me is that it's a
way to participate in a regulated and licensed industry without following
regulations or obtaining licenses.

This is not a statement for or against, just an observation.

